# Semaforo Con Compuertas



## Mao (May 5, 2006)

Hola a Todos 
Nesecito realizar un proyecto el cual consiste en la creacion de un semaforo pero solamente con compuertas, flip-flop y timer 555 no tengo ni la más minima idea de como comenzar realmente soy muy novato en el tema. espero que alguno de ustedes me pudiese ayudar muchas Gracias.. 8) 
Mauro.......


----------



## melvinnn2 (May 6, 2006)

lo que tienes que hacer es fasil crea un  contador con el 555 como reloj y con los flipflop y las conpuerdas selecionas cuando vas a poner rojo verde y anarilllo en tu semaforo pero tienes que estar claro de comose utilisa cada integrado.cuando logras poner a fincionar uno solo quedara mesclar lo con otros semaforo tomando como recerenca el primero en mas ssalidad que asinaste como por ejemplo en uno rojo con un combinacion 0110 y en el otro semaforo sea verde la misma combinacion  y asi con todeos los demas


----------



## mario18560 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hola: En esta misma seccion encontraras una explicacion mia para otro amigo del foro sobre el diseño de un semaforo con compuertas. Quiza pueda ayudarte.

Un cordial saludo.


----------

